# Why isn't my bedsack selling?



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Please do not take this the wrong way.....but, why isn't my bedsack for dogs selling?  I am actually trying to make lots of items to gradually open up a doggie boutique both online and in the "real world", and I wanted to do a test drive, so to speak, to see if anything I made would sell. So far, not one thing has sold that I have made. So, I'm asking everyone to be very honest concerning what I'm making. Do I have the price too high? Are the pictures inadequate making the items look bad? Please let me know if I'm doing something wrong. I have 16 or so patterns of things I'm trying to make, plus am planning on making dog jewelry/collars besides the dogsacks and clothing, but if nothing is going to sell then I'm not going to waste time, effort and money on it. I also use very good quality materials, so everything is made very well. Thanks in advance to anyone reading and answering this.


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Just be patient.

You can try joining Etsy, I love etsy!

I havent sold one thing yet but its because summer is very slow but in the fall sales at etsy pick up. I have a dog carrier for sale that I've gotten an abbundance of questions on but no sale. Sure, its dissappointing but thats how it works.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Could you add a link with photos of your bedsacks with info (prices, sizes, etc.) so we could check it out?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I do have pics with the prices, sizes and all in both this chihuahua crafts section and the Bargains section on here.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where's your link, I'll be happy to take a look at it!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I went too look, I seen very pretty blankets, but no bedsack?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I found the link of her bedsacks: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?p=528369#post528369


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think if you had Paypal it would sell! It's really cute! I think that people find paypal really convenient, just ordering from the computer, instead of having to go out... find a place that does money orders.... get one printed up... come home and get a stamp... go back out and mail it, etc. It's kind of a hassle. So that may be what's holding you back. Get paypal set up and I bet you will have some sales! 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I think if you had Paypal it would sell! It's really cute! I think that people find paypal really convenient, just ordering from the computer, instead of having to go out... find a place that does money orders.... get one printed up... come home and get a stamp... go back out and mail it, etc. It's kind of a hassle. So that may be what's holding you back. Get paypal set up and I bet you will have some sales!
> 
> Brodysmom


I was just going to write the EXACT same thing. That's why I waited so long to order from Kim. She's worth every penny but it is more of a hassle and my bank charges $5 for money orders. Everybody's watching their pennies these days!!! They are adorable and good prices though!!! I set my paypal acct. up in about 5 minutes!!! All you need is a bank acct. Good Luck!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yea paypal helps  also $35?...i think its a bit pricey. maybe you can list what kind of material that is? or even get your own dog to be in the pic in the bedsack itself saying dogs do like it :albino:


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I totally agree with Tracy (Brodysmom). I think if you got a Paypal account, people would be more confident to give your stuff a try! Also, I don't think $35 is too much if shipping is included in that price. Good luck with your sales. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info. I didn't know about Etsy. I'll have to check that out some more. I'm going to see about setting up a Paypal account. I've never had one, so how do you go about getting one? Do you do it through a bank or on here, or both?
Also.....the cost of the bedsack materials cost me $26.75, so I don't think really that $35.00 is too much; plus the $35.00 included the shipping. Maybe I should say a lower price plus shipping? I can only lower the price IF I can get materials cheaper or on sale; sometimes that's not always possible. And I only think it's fair for me to make a little profit. I don't want to make things and lose money on them. That defeats the whole purpose of making items to sell. But I will be on the look-out for cheaper priced materials.
Thanks again for the information everyone!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think your price is reasonable. I ordered mine from Robbie (on this board) and it totalled 35 or 36 including shipping. It's a great quality, it's large, and it's handmade. I'd rather give my money to one of you girls than a Walmart or Target, ya know??? Paypal is so easy. Do paypal.com and it will take you to the website. You can set an acct. up in minutes. It guides you through every step. I'm online all day so let me know if you need any help!!! Your stuff is beautiful.


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree with the paypal suggestion. I know that when I am dealing with online purchases from people I don't know I feel much safer using paypal. I know that I remember a bedsack with pokadots that I thought was really cute. Brown & Pink maybe...


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I think your price is reasonable. I ordered mine from Robbie (on this board) and it totalled 35 or 36 including shipping. It's a great quality, it's large, and it's handmade. I'd rather give my money to one of you girls than a Walmart or Target, ya know??? Paypal is so easy. Do paypal.com and it will take you to the website. You can set an acct. up in minutes. It guides you through every step. I'm online all day so let me know if you need any help!!! Your stuff is beautiful.




I agree with buying handmade over store bought. :thumbleft:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, here is my honest opinion. Please don't be mad. 

I think if you plumped up the bedsack more it will look more comfy. It doesn't look as if it has enough cushion around the edges. Maybe add more fluff around the edges.
Take a look at Robbie's or Mandy's beds. They are perfect examples of what I am talking about. The prices you are asking are fine. I just bought 4 bedsacks from Robbie, and they were $25.00 each plus $10.00 to ship! Great deal!

Also Paypal is a must for a lot of people. Get that set up and I am sure you will get more buyers.
Good luck!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Okay, here is my honest opinion. Please don't be mad.
> 
> I think if you plumped up the bedsack more it will look more comfy. It doesn't look as if it has enough cushion around the edges. Maybe add more fluff around the edges.
> Take a look at Robbie's or Mandy's beds. They are perfect examples of what I am talking about. The prices you are asking are fine. I just bought 4 bedsacks from Robbie, and they were $25.00 each plus $10.00 to ship! Great deal!
> ...



I'm looking into the paypal and will probably get one set up soon.

The dogsack pattern I have doesn't have a cushion or plumped up edges, so I don't think I can do that on this pattern. What pattern do they use....does anyone know? Or do they just improvise?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> I'm looking into the paypal and will probably get one set up soon.
> 
> The dogsack pattern I have doesn't have a cushion or plumped up edges, so I don't think I can do that on this pattern. What pattern do they use....does anyone know? Or do they just improvise?


The beds don't have a cushion, but are cushioned around the edges.... plump... filled with fluff. 
Sorry, I'm probably not explaining it right.

Pm one of the girls. I am sure they can help you.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i dont use a pattern for mine i just made it in my head but i leave a hole in the turn down bit and stuff it with the stuffing then sew it up here is an example so you can see what lisa means


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh......okay. I think I should be able to do that. Just improvise it a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I don't remember if you showed the bedsack with a Chi modeling how to use it...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

T2woman said:


> I agree with the paypal suggestion. I know that when I am dealing with online purchases from people I don't know I feel much safer using paypal. I know that I remember a bedsack with pokadots that I thought was really cute. Brown & Pink maybe...


Robbie made that one. It was for me. It's awesome. It's in like every picture that I take!!! She did a great job.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I think the bedsack needs to be more plump and cushioned if you know what I mean. It doesn't look as cosey as others I've seen.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

One thing you could do that would set yours apart would be to use luxurious fabrics, like fur or eyelash material or something like that. Something really fluffy. That might be good!

Brodysmom


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> One thing you could do that would set yours apart would be to use luxurious fabrics, like fur or eyelash material or something like that. Something really fluffy. That might be good!
> 
> Brodysmom


Oh yeah that's a great idea, I'd love to see a fur one. I would pay for that.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a couple examples of the fur snuggle bag beds that I think would go over GREAT! I know I'd buy one if they were a reasonable price!

http://www.theritzyrover.com/blackforestcaketigerdreamztrundle-3waybed.aspx

http://www.yuppypuppyboutique.com/threeinone-ultrasoft-faux-fur-trundle-bed.html


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh I love the fur idea... Bella is a burrower... I would like something that is washable and would return to original condition after wash... Puppies do have a little funk when they burrow... know what I mean?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I know others on here think your price is fine and I haven't shopped for these so I really don't know but I for one am a bargin shopper and money is really tight, I wouldn't be able to afford it, now that's just me obviously lots of other people buy them and love them, good luck with it.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I have this one in the cotton candy pink:



http://www.fetchdog.com/pet-supplies/dog-beds/nesting-dog-beds/luxury-nest-trundles/H10021



and also have a cool pink skull one coming from Robbie. Can't have too many beds. Paige is such a spoiled chi. :coolwink:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

The fur and the eyelash fur cost quite a bit more than regular fleece. Actually they are twice as much, so that will jump up the price alot. The materials are not cheap. The fleece really is thick and soft and comfy. The pictures really don't do it justice. I'll have to try to do one and make a more stuffed, pillowy top part and see how that does. I actually just sold the bedsack that I showed on here to a lady on another forum. I'll be making more later, but the fur ones will cost more than $35.00.

I want to say that anything I would make would be washable. Chis are like kids.....their stuff gets dirty!

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I really appreciate them!


----------

